# ? on registering



## nicks75 (Feb 25, 2013)

My dog's mom is registered as apbt with the ukc and the dad is ckc, which I know is garbage, I was told he can be registered with adba as an apbt long as his mother is ukc, I'm sure he is a bully though so I would rather register him as such, is there anyway I can legitimately register him with with the abkc with only one parent with the ukc?


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Both parents must be UKC registered in order to register your dog. Sorry. I don't believe you'll find a registry that will accept him with only one parent legitimately registered.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

You can probably neuter him and register him with the ABKC as a save a bully class . Otherwise no you need UKC papers on your pup to register him as ABKC.


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

i wouldnt give up so quick, as long as one of them is registered. i think you might be able to ask the adba to register as the dad as 'UNKNOWN' the only bad thing about that is, every time i see 'unknown' makes me think the dog was stolen. why else would anyone breed a dog of unknown origin. unless it's really not unknown origin but stolen and cant register it.

but if its a dog of questionable origin then if you love him get fixed and be a part of the solution, not the problem. as long as you love him, thats all the dog cares about he dont know he dosent have papers. take care,

YIS


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

The ADBA does not register unknown dogs into its registry. Unless it is altered and limited privilege.

NO registry that has any reputation will register unknown dogs. That is the point of a registry is tracking pure blood. Not bringing in random dogs and calling them a breed.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

American_Pit13 said:


> The ADBA does not register unknown dogs into its registry. Unless it is altered and limited privilege.
> 
> NO registry that has any reputation will register unknown dogs. That is the point of a registry is tracking pure blood. Not bringing in random dogs and calling them a breed.


Good post!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

